# Samick Sage Recurve 40#



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Samick Sage 40#

Recently got this bow from my friend. I want to thank folks here in this forum who helped provided me tips and advise about recurve bows. Special thanks to Viper1 (Tony) he's been helping me out and I went and purchased his book.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

I was able to shoot this with a stiffer 2117 aluminum arrows with 5" vanes in 10 yards. I used the full lenght with 150 grain field head. Cock vane up and thats the only option with the aluminum arrows.

I have never shot instinctively except when I was a kid. This is fun!!

Hopefully, I get to learn to shoot with this bow at 20, 40 yards. =)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

After the 40# Sage, "Shooting The Stickbow" -- Anthony (Viper1) Camera was the second purchase I made. Best $$$ invested so far!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

You are making good choices. Welcome to the club...:thumbs_up


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks...=)


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Your joy is our joy.

Your enthusiasm is our enthusiasm. 

Your success is our success. 

Your twelve inch miss to the left is ... hmm, any volunteers? No? Anyone?

_(Well, ain't that something!_)

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay, the arrow missed the target butt.. Ouch.. lol


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

it happens...................


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Martha J,

Good to hear from you, and as usual, volumes spoken with ruthless economy. 

Leaving out two letters and forgoing even capitalization reduces the vibratory truth to its primal essence. 

Perhaps it's time to further compress our vernacular in honor of your cutting-edge prowess. 

I suggest:

'_thappens_

Ya think it'll float?


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Its all over right now.. Lol











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

zSar said:


> Okay, the arrow missed the target butt.. Ouch.. lol


HA! I've done that...:doh:


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

Why no, I've _never_ done that! 

Wouldn't lie to you, either... wanna buy some lakefront property?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

Thin Man; can't slip it passed you can i?
just sippen my bourbon & coke & thought how fitting.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay, while everyone is busy drinking and chatting... I keep practicing...its getting better.. lol











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

keep shootin, it's getting better.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

congrats


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

update... ok I finally went to our local archery proshop and have my draw length measured. It comes out 28" on my anchor point from the front of the riser.
So its a 40# recurve bow.. I got a dozen of Beaman feathered fletched arrows, cut to 30", with 125 gr screw-in field points. 

As of today, I am confident shooting instinctively within 10 yards. I will go on further distance probably in outdoors next, just in case if miss the target block, my arrows will have a chance to survive. 

I am still debating myself if I want to keep my heavier 2117 full-length arrows to play with this bow. lol


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

If you don't let me know! Surely we can work something out.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay.. surely will let you know.



jakeemt said:


> If you don't let me know! Surely we can work something out.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Now i am moving back to 15 yards.. =)


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

I got everything complete now... When i can get this with 20-25 yards, I will be happy. =)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Csar - 

You are on your way buddy, congrats!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bandman72 (Aug 25, 2009)

I remember my first year of archery...keep up the practice and have fun! I was lucky enough to have several great shooters within 15 miles of my house...try to find some people who shoot better than you and soak up their advice.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

zSar said:


> Samick Sage 40#


Great bow for the $$. I enjoy shooting mine.



zSar said:


> Special thanks to Viper1 (Tony) he's been helping me out and I went and purchased his book.


Any plans to update the book in the near future?


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

For the book, he has the 2nd edition update available for free.

http://www.shootingthestickbow.com/Downloads.html


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

Started out at about 15 yds, in the barn. Three straw bales for a backstop. Day one I went out and bought a fourth bale . . . *L* 

40# Sage was killing my left shoulder. Went to a Fuse Focus (Hoyt) 66" 25# -- much easier to shoot. Then a Sebastian Flute Forged 25" riser, long ILF Axiom+ limbs, 30#. I moved out to 30 yds for a bit, then decided what's the point? 20 yds is standard distance for 40 cm dia. target -- about 16". Some days I'm dead on. Some days I'm all over the place. But it's all hitting the 4 bales, nothing into the woods.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

zSar said:


> For the book, he has the 2nd edition update available for free.
> 
> http://www.shootingthestickbow.com/Downloads.html


Was aware of the pdf, I hate reading them. Was hoping Viper would might give input.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Got the book today!! Ordered from LAS


----------

